# very welcome everyone



## bszy (May 31, 2011)

Hi guys,
I just want to say hello to you - coz I'm new here.
Regards


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

bszy said:


> Hi guys,
> I just want to say hello to you - coz I'm new here.
> Regards


Hello,
Welcome to the club!


----------



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

Also a newbie here.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Welcome here


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hafiz said:


> Welcome here


Hi,

I am trying to find a job in Perth, I'd sent in many applications and no news from those applications. Would you be able to advis? Presently, Presently, I am an IT project coordinator supporting various IT projects in a government organization in my country.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear Handsome,
Getting Job in Australia, your qualification, experience and your status in Australia matters. If you are currently outside Australia, there would be rare chances for any positive response.

To find a job in Australia please follow below link
Jobs in Australia 
Australia Jobs


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hi Hafiz,

Thanks for your advise. I plan to visit Perth from end June 2011 till mid Aug 2011. 

I plan to look for a job during my stay, at the same time, I am also looking for accommodation, to rent a room , so I can get myself settle before start job search. 

Would you be able to advise how do I go about renting a room.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

handsome said:


> Hi Hafiz,
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I plan to visit Perth from end June 2011 till mid Aug 2011.
> 
> ...


Right now I can only suggest you to explore Perth, as link below, and you can search much more according to your budget and convenience and then make any decision. If I come to know more about it I will definitely share it with you.
Perth Accommodation


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hi Haifz,

Thanks Very Much.


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

*Also a newbie*

Hello!

Also a newbie here, give me some props lol


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

You will definitely receive some welcome reply so 1st one from me.

WELCOME


----------

